# Shadowlands Pre-Patch



## Ishe (5. November 2020)

Moin,

hätte da mal eine Frage an die WoW-Veteranen.

Ich möchte seit Wotlk mal wieder mit WoW beginnen. Ist es mir möglich, am Pre-Patch/Event teilzunehmen wenn ich BfA *nicht* besitze sondern nur Shadowlands im Vorverkauf erwerbe? Oder muss ich mir für das Pre-Event noch BfA kaufen?

Besten Dank


----------



## NatokWa (5. November 2020)

Du brauchst ALLE AddOns. Ohne die vorherigen kannst du nichtmal Level 50 (das jetztige Max-Level) erreichen.


----------



## swatty (5. November 2020)

Du benötigst laut Blizzard-FAQ keines der vorherigen Addons. BfA ist demnach seit dem 13. Oktober Teil des Standard-Spiels.
Quelle: https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/255244


----------



## NatokWa (5. November 2020)

Ok .... das ist neu. Sämtliche früheren Addons sind aus dem Shop verschwunden.

Dann hat Blizz wieder erwarten endlich was getan das Neueinsteiger nicht zig. Positionen kaufen müßen um das "ganze" Spiel nutzen zu können .... als ich Shadowlands vorbestellt habe, waren noch alle einzelnen Pakete drin und edes verwies darauf das das vorherige benötigt wird.


----------



## addicTix (5. November 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ok .... das ist neu. Sämtliche früheren Addons sind aus dem Shop verschwunden.
> 
> Dann hat Blizz wieder erwarten endlich was getan das Neueinsteiger nicht zig. Positionen kaufen müßen um das "ganze" Spiel nutzen zu können .... als ich Shadowlands vorbestellt habe, waren noch alle einzelnen Pakete drin und edes verwies darauf das das vorherige benötigt wird.


Das ist schon sehr lange so, dass wenn ein neues WoW Addon erscheint, man das vorherige Addon umsonst bekommt.


----------



## fipS09 (5. November 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr lange so, dass wenn ein neues WoW Addon erscheint, man das vorherige Addon umsonst bekommt.


Jep, glaube das ist schon seit zwei Addons so das man immer nur das aktuellste kaufen musste.


----------



## Ishe (5. November 2020)

swatty schrieb:


> Du benötigst laut Blizzard-FAQ keines der vorherigen Addons. BfA ist demnach seit dem 13. Oktober Teil des Standard-Spiels.
> Quelle: https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/255244



Danke swatty, das hatte ich mir so erhofft 😉


----------

